# Rorie, the Red King, is Gone!



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Dear GSD Form, I hope there are still few of you left on here who remember me and my puppy, Rorie (and his sister, Gretchen). Rorie grew up to be the most magnificent and unique GSD in the entire UNIVERSE..... (I'm allowed to say that.... I'm his mommy and he's now gone..... :-( )

Yes, Rorie died on Tuesday night at the age of 10 years and 11 months from CARDIO HEMANGIOSARCOMA!!!! 

I am completely and absolutely devastated. This happened so quickly and unexpectedly and I am in complete shock. I haven't stopped crying since then. 

He was fine in the morning and gone in the evening! He had no symptoms. We had absolutely no idea that he was ill. This cancer is one of the most aggressive ones. 

Rorie was otherwise healthy, energetic, full of life, goofy as ever, physically and mentally fit. He still ran and played. He went on long walks and event hikes in the woods. There was absolutely no signs that he had cancer of the heart!!! 

I never heard of this disease before, but apparently it is very prevalent in GSDs... Below, I'm including a description of it for you. 

This is Rorie as a baby...









And here he is just a couple of days ago....









Rest in Peace my little Red King. Mommy will never forget you.....
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
Hemangiosarcoma, also known as malignant hemangiothelioma or angiosarcoma, is a very aggressive, high-grade soft tissue cancer of vascular tissue with the skin, heart and spleen the most common areas affected. Visceral (internal) tumors are highly malignant tumors with a poor prognosis. This highly malignant cancer originates in the lining of the blood vessels, spreads rapidly, causing tumors almost anywhere in the body. Insidiously, it attempts to build its own blood vessel network, making blood-blister-like formations which disrupt normal organ function. A common form of cancer in dogs, hemangiosarcoma affects mostly older, large breed dogs although all dogs, including young, can be affected. Males tend to have a higher rate of diagnosis than females, with German Shepherds, Portuguese Water Dogs and Golden Retrievers more affected than other breeds.

Visceral (internal) hemangiosarcoma accounts for 2% of all reported malignancies and up to 5% of all noncutaneous tumors in dogs. Although these numbers seem small, the impact is significant since this form of cancer kills. The spleen and right atrium of the heart are the most common sites of occurrence of visceral hemangiosarcoma. The spleen is seated deeply within the abdomen and tends to go unnoticed unless it develops a growth of unusual size. Because the spleen is especially vascular, any growth, regardless of whether it is benign or malignant, has a tendency to break open and bleed profusely. If the splenic tumor is found early and is not too large, a splenectomy (removal of the spleen) may be preformed. Although a splenectomy certainly protects from this life-threatening sudden bleed, splenic hemangiosarcoma is still a rapidly spreading malignancy. 25% of dogs with splenic hemangiosarcoma also have a heart-based hemangiosarcoma.

Like the splenic hemangiosarcoma, the heart-based hemangiosarcoma tends to exert its life-threatening effects by bleeding. The heart is enclosed in a sac called the "pericardium." When the hemangiosarcoma bleeds, the blood fills up the pericardium creating so much pressure that the heart can no longer function. If allowed to progress, results are a circulatory collapse called a "pericardial tamponade" and can only be relieved by withdrawing the excess fluid from within the pericardium. At the time the heart-based hemangiosarcoma is discovered, 63% have evidence of metastatic tumor.
Bleeding disorders associated with hemangiosarcoma are sometimes confused with immune-mediated hemolytic anemia because the type of anemia caused by the two conditions is very similar and early clinical signs are often very similar. Also, due to the thrombocytopenia (platelet deficiency), immune-mediated thrombocytopenia may be suspected.

Visceral hemangiosarcomas leave little warning they are present prior to causing severe clinical signs of disease. A common estimate of the average time from discovery of the tumor until death occurs is six to eight weeks, but death occurs more rapidly than this in some cases. Visible bleeding, usually in the form of nosebleeds, and signs associated with blood loss, such as tiring easily, episodes of unexplained weakness, pallor to the mucus membranes of the mouth and eyes, increased respiratory rates, abdominal swelling and depression are the most common presenting signs for hemangiosarcoma. A few dogs just suddenly die with no clinical signs having been noted. A large splenic hemangiosarcoma can be found on physical exam. Heart-based hemangiosarcoma is hard to find on physical exam and can be missed on x-rays. If bloody fluid is aspirated from the abdomen, hemangiosarcoma is suspected. Sometimes hundreds of small tumors are spread throughout the body, and surgical exploration or an autopsy are the only ways to identify the problem.

In summary, hemangiosarcoma tumors cause significant bleeding extra-vascular (outside the blood vessels) and clotting intra-vascular (within the blood vessels) and spread early; survival times are usually short. Surgery is helpful to prevent massive blood loss, but rarely affords a cure. Chemotherapy can be helpful, but even with aggressive treatment survival beyond one year is extremely rare. Only superficial skin tumors allow long-term survival with surgery alone, although recurrence is likely.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies for the loss of your beautiful Rorie, I'm so very sorry. Hugs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Rorie looks like he deserved the be called the King! 
Looks like he had the best life , and looks like he knew it .
Keep him in your heart . Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Rorie, the Red King.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How beautiful he was. I can't imagine, my sincere sympathies with you and your family.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My condolences. At least you know you fur buddy wasn't lingering on while you agonized over if it were "the time" or not. Still, I understand the shock and how suddenly your home is just a little more quiet than it should be. 
((hugs))


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry, it's heartbreaking. He was a beautiful boy! May you find some comfort in all your memories until you see him again.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

R.I.P. Rorie.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, what a beautiful dog. May he rest in peace.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

R.I.P. Rorie, I will never forget you, specially that late night I picked you up from the Memphis transport and how you proceeded to play with my Mason (who also died from Hemangeosarcoma) in the parking lot till it was time to go home. 






Finally at home:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Ania. Of course I remember you and Rorie and Gretchen. As shocking and difficult as his sudden death was for those who loved him, it does sound like he didn't suffer, and lived a good, happy life right up until the end. I hope you can take come comfort in that. *hugs*


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one we love so much. His spirit will remain nearby for you until one day you meet again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. I have lost a dog to Hemangiosarcoma as well. It's quick and devastating. 

RIP sweet boy. You were very loved and will be missed.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss, such a beautiful boy.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry, Ania. Of course I remember you and Rorie and Gretchen. As shocking and difficult as his sudden death was for those who loved him, it does sound like he didn't suffer, and lived a good, happy life right up until the end. I hope you can take come comfort in that. *hugs*


Hi Debbie, 
I'm barely holding on. If it wasn't for Gretchen and Yoshi (our little Pekingese) I think I would lose my mind from grief....

I never heard of this cancer before, but apparently its very prevalent in GDS. 
This is such a shock. Rorie was here in the morning, what seemed to be healthy and ok and dead in the evening. 
I still can't believe it........


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> R.I.P. Rorie, I will never forget you, specially that late night I picked you up from the Memphis transport and how you proceeded to play with my Mason (who also died from Hemangeosarcoma) in the parking lot till it was time to go home. :


Hi Carolina, it's unbelievable that they are both gone from the same thing.... 
Did you have any warning signs? Was Masons also in the heart?

I am so heartbroken, I can barely function....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AniasGSDs said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> I'm barely holding on. If it wasn't for Gretchen and Yoshi (our little Pekingese) I think I would lose my mind from grief....



After losing two in a row at four years old, i totally understand.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss I also loss a 4 year old shepherd.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, I have a hard time getting dogs past the 10 year mark, and Rocky is 9...getting nervous!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Rorie. He sounds like a truly magnificent pup. my thoughts are w/ you. Take care. Run free sweet Rorie run free.


----------



## Arhunter0417 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. I recently lost my girl, so I understand being heartbroken. And I've also lost an Italian Greyhound to hemangiosarcoma (heart). Again, I'm really sorry about your beautiful dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

AniasGSDs said:


> Hi Carolina, it's unbelievable that they are both gone from the same thing....
> Did you have any warning signs? Was Masons also in the heart?
> 
> I am so heartbroken, I can barely function....


Actually we did have signs. He was not himself for at least a week prior. His was in his chest cavity.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I lost my Aussie to hemangio of the heart as well, he was fine the day before but was acting off the day we found out, he was very lethargic and had trouble getting up so we rushed him to the e vet not even thinking it was that serious and we opted to let him go that night. Even if you somehow manage to catch it early, it is a terminal diagnosis regardless so don't beat yourself up too much. It doesn't seem to be painful, other then his mysterious seizures which we could never figure out(I'm now thinking it may have been his flea treatments and or the low quality food he was on) there were no signs something was wrong.

Your boy is extremely beautiful, believe me I know how awful a loss like this is. :/


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Rorie Gone, But Will Never be Forgotten.....*



GSDBESTK9 said:


> R.I.P. Rorie, I will never forget you, specially that late night I picked you up from the Memphis transport and how you proceeded to play with my Mason (who also died from Hemangeosarcoma) in the parking lot till it was time to go home.
> 
> 
> Remember these???


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Rorie's Last Year*

I put together a little video of Rorie's last year....

https://youtu.be/WzImwnWD5oQ


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OH yes!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Rorie, rest in peace!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your gorgeous, sweet Rorie. Basu died of hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and it was a complete shock. Take good care -- may all of your wonderful memories give you some comfort.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. What a sweet looking boy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rorie. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Jackson to the same thing in 2012 and I understand how utterly blindsided you feel.

(((HUGS)))
Sheilah


----------



## dogdad (Nov 24, 2013)

I am deeply sorry to hear of your loss. Although I am new here, the grief you have is felt and understood across the miles. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## München (Jan 5, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ania I do indeed remember you and Rorie! He was a stunning red dog and a king for sure. 

I am so sorry for your loss so suddenly. I am looking at losing my Kayos soon to cancer as well. So sad all around.

Hugs.


----------

